# moratorium = μορατόριουμ, χρεοστάσιο, αναστολή πληρωμών, στάση πληρωμών



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, προς το τέλος της δεκαετίας του 70, συζητούσαμε στο Λονδίνο για κάποια χώρα που σκεφτόταν ή είχε εφαρμόσει τη λύση της στάσης των πληρωμών, δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες, και πρέπει να είπα κάτι σαν «Σκέφτεται να κηρύξει μορατόριουμ». Οπότε, περιχαρής, ρώτησε η φίλη μας η Ιωάννα: «Πώς το είπες αυτό, να το κηρύξω κι εγώ;»

Ακούγεται σαν εύκολη λύση, ιδιαίτερα όταν πιστεύεις ότι δεν έχεις καμιά ευθύνη για την κρίση και δεν προθυμοποιούνται να πληρώσουν οι υπεύθυνοι. Αρκεί να έρθει και ένας σωστός Όργουελ ή Μουνκ που να μπορεί να ζωγραφίσει με ακρίβεια τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτή η «εύκολη» λύση.

H λέξη δεν έχει σχέση με τον θάνατο ή με τον χαιρετισμό των μονομάχων της Ρώμης (_Ave Imperator, morituri te salutant_). Προέρχεται από ένα υστερολατινικό _morātōrius_ «αναβλητικός, παρελκυστικός» από το ρήμα _moror_ «καθυστερώ».

Στα ελληνικά, σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά, άλλη είναι η συνηθισμένη χρήση της λέξης:
*μορατόριουμ* (το) {άκλ.} ελλην. δικαιοστάσιο· επίσημη συμφωνία ανάμεσα σε πρόσωπα ή κράτη, με την οποία αναστέλλονται προσωρινώς όλες οι ενέργειες που θα επιδείνωναν τις μεταξύ τους σχέσεις: παραβίαση τού μορατόριουμ των πτήσεων πολεμικών αεροσκαφών πάνω από την Κύπρο. (ΛΝΕΓ)
*μορατόριουμ* το (άκλ.) : 1. προσωρινή αναστολή ενεργειών που θα μπορούσαν να οδηγήσουν σε επιδείνωση των σχέσεων μεταξύ δύο χωρών, ύστερα από συμφωνία μεταξύ τους: μορατόριουμ πτήσεων πολεμικών αεροσκαφών πάνω από την Kύπρο. || (επέκτ.): μορατόριουμ ανάμεσα στην κυβέρνηση και την αντιπολίτευση όσον αφορά τα εθνικά θέματα. 2. το δικαιοστάσιο. (ΛΚΝ)​
Η επικαιρότητα κάνει τη λέξη να φιγουράρει τώρα συχνά παρέα με το «πληρωμών».

Μια ματιά και στην Wikipedia:

A debt moratorium is a delay in the payment of debts or obligations. The term is generally used to refer to acts by national governments. A moratory law is usually passed in some special period of political or commercial stress; for instance, on several occasions during the Franco-Prussian War, the French government passed moratory laws. Their international validity was discussed at length, and upheld in the English law case Rouquette v Overman (1875) LR 10 QB. Debt moratoriums are generally opposed by creditors.

Proponents of debt moratoriums argue that it is a sovereign decision by the government of a nation to suspend payment of debt to its creditors, in the event that to do otherwise would do irreparable harm to the welfare of its citizenry. A debt moratorium may take the form of a *complete cessation of debt payments*, or a partial cessation; for example, the government of President Alan García of Peru implemented the so-called "Ten Per Cent Solution", where it was announced that only 10% of export earnings would go to debt payment.

Nations which have, at one time or another, declared a debt moratorium, are Peru, Brazil, Mexico, Russia, Argentina and the US in the Great Depression with its WWI debts (1931). The most recent addition to this group is Ecuador, which entered a technical moratorium on its foreign debt on 14 November 2008. Ecuador stopped all payments on its 2012 bond, but has continued on the 2015 bond. The investment company Dubai World, owned by the Dubai government also declared a debt moratorium in November, 2009.​


----------

